# Chuck P



## strangedaze (May 15, 2005)

Aside from Fight Club, let's hear your recommendations! This has gone on long enough - I think it's time I read something of his, though I thought that 'Guts' was brutal. Maybe I'll enjoy his novels more.

Andy


----------



## Saponification (May 16, 2005)

_Guts_ is part of a collection called _Haunted_. It's just been released and will hit the shelves at the start of June in the UK.

His other books are:

_Survivor_
_Invisible Monsters_
_Choke_
_Lullaby_
_Diary_
_Fugitives and Refugees_ (non-fiction)
_Stranger Than Fiction_/_Non-Fiction_ (non-fiction)

I'd recommend them all, but _Non-Fiction_ and _Diary_ probably aren't worth purchasing unless you see them on sale.


----------



## gohn67 (May 16, 2005)

Yea, Diary kind of sucks, but I am listening it on Audio Book, which makes it even worse probably.

ButI would suggest Survivor, as I think that had the best StoryLine, while also being totally absurd.


----------



## Saponification (May 16, 2005)

_Diary_'s well written, it's just not up to scratch in terms of plot.


----------



## strangedaze (May 16, 2005)

Wasn't Diary one of his earlier works, or am I just retarded? Don't answer that.  From reading reviews, I figured that if his three best were Fight Club, Choke, and Survivor. Fuck me, I was at the used bookstore and they had a copy of Survivor there. They also had some Irvine Welsh. Torn, I bought Irvine and still had money left over for a sub at Quiznos. I should have friggin's starved and got a good read. Sigh. 

Thanks!


----------



## Saponification (May 16, 2005)

_Diary_ was one of his latest works. I listed them in order, at least in terms of fiction. _Fugitives and Refugees_ came before _Lullaby_, if I recall correctly. _Non-Fiction_/_Stranger Than Fiction_ came after _Diary_. And then there was _Haunted_, a short story collection slash novel.


----------



## hwki (May 18, 2005)

Survivor was definately bad ass. I read the entire thing in one sitting. I haven't read any of his other stuff, except for Fight Club. You say Choke is a good one?

HWKI


----------



## Saponification (May 18, 2005)

Yeah. It has a similiar style to _Club_ and _Survivor_.


----------



## mistress_batty (Jul 23, 2005)

'Survivor' is a weird one....and 'Invisable Monsters' surely is an odd one, didn't turn out the way I thought....my favortie so far is 'Choke', very rockin and bizzare.
   ^v^


----------



## semtecks (Jul 23, 2005)

Whats choke about?


----------



## gohn67 (Jul 23, 2005)

Choke's about this guy who's a sex addict, who works at a colonial theme park place, visits his dying mom in the hosptial and chokes on food at restaurants so he can be saved by people and get money and stuff from them.  It basically revolves around that for the whole book.  It's really hard to describe the plot.


----------



## semtecks (Jul 23, 2005)

ok, that sounds interesting . . . but it doesn't sound like it would entertain me for 250 pages. is it worth reading?


----------



## gohn67 (Jul 23, 2005)

It's not my favorite book by him.  I like Invisible Monsters and Survivor the best.  But it's still entertaining to read.  I would get it to just to read the planned rape scene.  It's funny as hell.  I didn't really like the plot to this story but it's funny and should keep you interested.  

"What would jesus not do?"  :lol:


----------



## semtecks (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds cool enough i'll see if i can buy a copy from amazon


----------

